# Tivo Desktop and Windows 10?



## Robert Simandl (Jan 16, 2004)

Anyone with Tivo Desktop do the free upgrade to Windows 10 yet? Any issues or "gotcha's" the rest of us need to know about?

Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

If past experience is any guide, the upgrade process will break Desktop.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm sure Desktop, Beacon, and Bonjour have all be tested with Windows 10.


----------



## mrtxstar (Dec 27, 2008)

I just installed Win 10 and now I get an error pop up on my screen about every hour about something to do with Tivo Desktop. I guess I need to get a screen shot of it.


----------



## johnsonjonj (Jan 27, 2014)

On your Windows 10 at the bottom left... Ask me anything... type in compatibility... it will bring up Control Panel .. Run programs made for previous versions of windows... a window will pop up labeled .. Program Compatibility Troubleshooter... Next.. then it will then make of pop up list of programs running on your computer.. select Tivo Desktop.. you will then get a pop up to test... this will allow the program to run correctly... It will then ask you to save these settings for this program...


----------



## mrtxstar (Dec 27, 2008)

johnsonjonj said:


> On your Windows 10 at the bottom left... Ask me anything... type in compatibility... it will bring up Control Panel .. Run programs made for previous versions of windows... a window will pop up labeled .. Program Compatibility Troubleshooter... Next.. then it will then make of pop up list of programs running on your computer.. select Tivo Desktop.. you will then get a pop up to test... this will allow the program to run correctly... It will then ask you to save these settings for this program...


My Windows 10 bottom left has nothing that says "Ask me anything".

I do have a screenshot of the error message if that would be helpful.

Edited: Okay, found the "ask me anything" ... proceeding


----------



## mrtxstar (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## mrtxstar (Dec 27, 2008)

Compatibility Troubleshooter unable to resolve issue. Now TiVo Desktop not opening at all and the periodic error message still pops up on screen. Any further suggestions?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

uninstall/reinstall?


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

NorthAlabama said:


> uninstall/reinstall?


That would be my suggestion. I did a clean install of Tivo Desktop 2.8.2 on Win10 Pro Insider Preview and never had a problem. Works just like on Win7, which I upgraded from. In the same thread, others mentioned 2.8.3 works too.

[edit] This thread, to be exact. http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=530129 and probably the official win10 thread somewhere, but that is a long thread.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

my w10 upgrade completed with tivo desktop 2.8.3 still running fine, just had to re-enter the media access key on first launch.


----------



## twhiting9275 (Nov 17, 2006)

Had to uninstall and reinstall Desktop to get it back working again, myself.


----------



## gayste (Feb 27, 2002)

TiVo Desktop version 2.8.2
Surface
From Windows 8.1 to 10
Had to re-enter the MAK
Also had to associate .tiVo files with Windows Media Player. (I don't know if the new "Movies & TV" app would play the files, I didn't try.)

Everything seems to work.


----------



## Robert Simandl (Jan 16, 2004)

Guess I got lucky.

Tivo Desktop 2.8.3 on my homebuilt PC

From Windows 7 Ultimate to 10 Pro

Didn't even have to re-enter the Media Access Key

Did have to associate Tivo files with WMP ("Movies & TV" wasn't in the immediate list of programs to choose from and I didn't feel like hunting for it).

My only problem is the Google Drive icon has disappeared from my desktop. But it's still in the System Tray, so no biggie.


----------



## mrtxstar (Dec 27, 2008)

Finally had success getting my TiVo Desktop Plus to work properly with Windows 10 OS. I had to uninstall/install Desktop twice and load the Desktop Patch. Just glad it's working now. Crossing my fingers it's stays that way.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

mine connects ok plays video once I associated a player with the .TiVo file, but I haven't been able to download a complete episode yet. Always fails before it even starts, or about 5 minutes in.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Upgraded my Windows 8.1 laptop yesterday to Windows 10 and no problems so far with TiVo Desktop 2.8.3 after the upgrade. I was able to transfer shows in both directions.

Still can't play .tivo files with WMP (issue existed prior to upgrade) but they play fine with PowerDVD. I thought that having DVD software installed on your Windows 8.1 would install the missing codecs required for WMP to play .tivo files but doesn't seem to be the case with PowerDVD at least.

Scott


----------



## midson (Feb 26, 2005)

After the Windows 10 upgrade, only WMP will play the .tivo files. In windows 7, VLC and the conversion program VideoRedo both played the files, but now do not. Any suggestions on how to fix this?

BTW, Tivo Desktop 2.8.2 works fine from what i can tell. I successfully downloaded two shows to test it. I uninstalled/reinstalled to see if that would fix the problem described above, but it did not.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

After my Windows 10 home upgrade on my KMTTG/TiVo Desktop machine. All I needed to do was to re-enter the MAK into TiVo Desktop. I didn't even realize this until I tried using VideoReDo on a recording for my GF. It wouldn't do anything to the recording because of the missing MAK. Then I realized I needed to re-enter into Tivo Desktop to get VideoreDo to work properly again.


----------



## KenVa (Aug 31, 2005)

After my Windows 10 upgrade when I play a .tivo file with Media Player it only plays the sound, no video.

If I switch to Library and get the properties on the file its says Media Type : Audio.
For some reason it thinks its just an audio file.

These files played perfectly with video before the upgrade from Windows 7 to 10.

Any ideas?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

You lost Windows Media Center when you upgraded from Windows 7 to Windows 10 which had the codecs to play MPEG2 files.

Scott


----------



## KenVa (Aug 31, 2005)

HerronScott said:


> You lost Windows Media Center when you upgraded from Windows 7 to Windows 10 which had the codecs to play MPEG2 files.
> 
> Scott


Is there any way to get the MPEG2 codec back?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Not sure as I never pursued it on my newer Windows 8 laptop (which had the same issue) and I just found that I can play TiVo files with PowerDVD on this PC (which is now upgraded to Windows 10) so I'm not too concerned about not being able to play them in WMP.

I read that people who upgraded from Windows Media Center are supposed to get the Windows DVD player for free (the rest of us would have to pay $14.99). You might see if that's already installed (or can be downloaded from the Windows Store for free) and see if that can play a TiVo file.

Scott


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

KenVa said:


> After my Windows 10 upgrade when I play a .tivo file with Media Player it only plays the sound, no video.
> 
> If I switch to Library and get the properties on the file its says Media Type : Audio.
> For some reason it thinks its just an audio file.
> ...


My .TiVo files plays with the Windows media player. I think initially they didn't until I installed the VLC media player and then re-associated the .tiVo files with WMP. Not sure exactly though. But I select a .tivo file and WMP plays the audio and video without any problems.


----------



## KenVa (Aug 31, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> My .TiVo files plays with the Windows media player. I think initially they didn't until I installed the VLC media player and then re-associated the .tiVo files with WMP. Not sure exactly though. But I select a .tivo file and WMP plays the audio and video without any problems.


I tried installing VLC, but that didn't fix it.

What did finally fix it was installing Windows DVD Player. Now I can play the .tivo files in Media Player again.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

VLC doesn't provide codecs to other players.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

wmcbrine said:


> VLC doesn't provide codecs to other players.


I don't know what i did then. I remember it wouldn't work then at some point I installed VLC and at some point I had to re-associate the .tivo files with WMP and it worked. So if VLC didn't do it maybe everything was already there from the beginning and I just needed to re-associate the files?

And I shouldn't have the Windows DVD player since that system is running Windows 10 Home so I would have needed to pay for it to get it on there.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> And I shouldn't have the Windows DVD player since that system is running Windows 10 Home so I would have needed to pay for it to get it on there.


What did you upgrade from? A version of Windows without Media Center?

Scott


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

HerronScott said:


> What did you upgrade from? A version of Windows without Media Center?
> 
> Scott


My KMTTG/TiVo Desktop system had Windows 8.1 Home on it. So it was upgraded to Windows 10 Home.

Only my Windows 8.1 Pro systems had WMC.


----------

